# Slit in track to electrically isolate - OK???



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

I have an installed/ballasted siding that I want to electrically isolate from the rest of my layout and switch on and off manually. My plan is to make a thin slice with a Dremel and solder on a switched feeder wire. Is this the proper way to accomplish this? I really don't want to rip out installed track. Should I fill the kerf with anything or just leave the open slit?

TIA, just want to make sure this is the proper way to do this modification.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

yes this is fine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's typically how I do it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You can fill the kerf with a small bit of plastic if it looks better to you that way.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

If your gap is too big, for example using a wide cutting tool you can fill the gap.
My dremel cutoff wheel was too wide.
I made a small dam with sticks on either side of the rail, and squeezed some two part epoxy in there.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

An alternative way of isolating a siding is to use a 'power routing turnout' such as
the Peco Insulfrog. The side track gets no power when the points are set to the
thru track. No cutting or soldering drop required.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes the Dermal tools is too big to get a nice vertical cut, but adding one of those flexible shafts reduces the size of the tool holder and makes it easier to get a vertical cut. Also, if your luckily the cut will be just wide enough that you can use one of those hard plastic bag seals as the "filler" with a little sanding and cutting. If not then you might try and match the cut width to a piece of plastic structural material from the Hobby store.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Kinda related...
Just want to add something I came up with a long time ago..
Paint all plastic insulators with 'chrome' enamel paint (small jar $2-ish). This includes the 4 insulators you'll find in 'all-live' switches (TOs), and in crossings, at their frogs, and helps make the overall appearance of the trackage a tinge more realistic...


----------

